# DIY Betta Log Alternative?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I recently threw away my floating betta log because the paint chipping was getting ridiculously annoying xD
Is there some sort of DIY alternative?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A toilet paper roll...? Not sure.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> A toilet paper roll...? Not sure.


No I can't put cardboard in water lol. It will disintegrate eventually and get soggy.  And they have glue on them which would be toxic... :/


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

There was DIY mesh hammock thread around here somewhere. I don't have the link, but its around here, and it might be just what you're looking for!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LittleWatty said:


> There was DIY mesh hammock thread around here somewhere. I don't have the link, but its around here, and it might be just what you're looking for!


Oh yeah I made one but then the ends of the bread ties rusted and it scared me! I supposed I could remake it using cotton string to hold it together...


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Darn. Well, that's about the only thing I can think of  The cotton string might disintegrate after a while. I wonder if there are any plastic twist tie things like the metal ones.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, yeah... Whoops. Hm... What about... Um.... Let me not post now.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Use fishing line instead to tie it together. I'm waiting to get some riccia or java moss to string onto the DIY betta hammock before I put it in the tank. It'll be interesting to see the result.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone had used a normal old plastic Dixie cup as a hammock. I bet you could use the whole cup, but you might need to tie something to the sides to keep it floating. Hmm.. now I want to try making one, lol.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

You could use those flat marbles to keep it from floating all the way.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Roll a strip of that plastic mesh into a small tube and hold it with a rubber band. Stick it in boiling water for a few minutes. If done right, the strip will stay curled. Open it up and stick your suction cup in there.

Oh, that's for hammocks. I don't know of any good substitute for a Betta log.


----------



## wombatgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Are the floating betta logs pretty prone to chipping? I was thinking of getting one for Coco's upgrade tank. (I'm moving him from a 3 gallon to a 5 gallon that's cycling right now)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

wombatgirl said:


> Are the floating betta logs pretty prone to chipping? I was thinking of getting one for Coco's upgrade tank. (I'm moving him from a 3 gallon to a 5 gallon that's cycling right now)


Most of the people I've talked to have had chipping problems. 
If you go here, scroll down and you can see a review with a picture I did for the log. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111859


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Both mine chip, use a pingpog ball, fishing line, silicon, and maybe a SMALL ceramic jar?

Or heck, even use silicone on the ping pong ball directly to the jar, that might work. Just use a bead all the way around to make sure you got a nice grip


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could use the ping pong ball and a combination of Hally's idea. Silicone the plastic mesh to the ping pong ball. Not really sure of the practicality, but it's an idea.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I like the ping pong idea and putting some moss inside the craft mess would like it a nice soft bed. Yes my floating log chipped paint after a month and half had to take it out and give it a good brushing and rinsing and now its doing okay no more paint chipping so far that is. I put mine under the filter and it helps baffle the water and doing water changes I have to get the water level perfect for it to stay in place and Perseus gets mad if its not in the same place...lololol


----------



## wombatgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Even with the chipping, are betta logs a good thing? I've been thinking of getting one for my new tank -as it's got a lot of overhead room.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

wombatgirl said:


> Even with the chipping, are betta logs a good thing? I've been thinking of getting one for my new tank -as it's got a lot of overhead room.


Yes they love hiding in them IME.


----------

